
The Thin Client – Start Playing PC Games on Your Raspberry Pi - boxerbk
https://blog.parsec.tv/the-thin-client-start-playing-pc-games-on-your-raspberry-pi-adb23a5ebd85#.7tl7me640
======
boxerbk
Hi Hackernews, we just released software for the Raspberry Pi that lets you
connect to a gaming PC and play any PC game at 60 FPS, low latency and at
1080p. In this article, we explain how we achieved it, and some changes we
made to SDL to make it all work. Would love to know your thoughts. Thanks

------
teelo22
This seems too good to be true. Do you have any benchmarking stats on
latency/framerate? If this is for real, then I expect some serious changes in
the games industry!

~~~
boxerbk
Thanks. We hope so too :). Latency without any networking will be under 10
milliseconds, so you can expect to play at 60 frames per second at 1080p with
less than 10 milliseconds of latency while within your own home if you're
connecting to your gaming PC there.

------
ryanfs
Which games can I play?

~~~
boxerbk
We always test with Overwatch, but any game works. We spent a lot of time
making sure relative mouse mode and absolute mouse mode would work perfectly
on the Pi.

~~~
boxerbk
You can also check out a video of us playing Witcher 3 here -
[https://vimeo.com/203166740/1d1f8e50d8](https://vimeo.com/203166740/1d1f8e50d8)

or playing Overwatch while being interviewed by AWS -
[https://www.periscope.tv/w/1RDGlRpQlzRxL](https://www.periscope.tv/w/1RDGlRpQlzRxL)

------
acifuent
This sounds awesome :)

~~~
boxerbk
Thanks! Check it out when you have a chance. Hope you like it :)

